# Local flow then to pond



## JTater55 (Aug 21, 2014)

Got off work today and decided to go a local flow and throw around some poppers and ended up catching a couple smallies, this being the biggest one. The river was flowing pretty fast so I just stuck to fishing eddy's. 

After the river, I went to my old boss' house to try and catch some largies. Ended up catching only one on the fly rod, it was a pretty tough pond to fly fish due to the trees and shrubs to my back. I also took my girlfriend and a dozen bass minnows to get her into fishing. "This fish isn't that big" -her as she holds up her 3-4lb bass
















All in all it was a good day fishing!


----------

